

If politicians understood basic economics, ACA website wouldn't be a problem - jioge
http://www.brainofjt.com/2013/10/economics-test.html

======
dragonwriter
Yay! A mixture of political ideology ("socialism", "socialist", and
"socialistic" are used 14 times in the post) and Econ-101-simplified-
assumptions-means-that's-actually-the-way-things-work-in-real-complex-
situations ranting against the broad policy of Obamacare (and nothing,
contrary to the headline here -- which is not the source headline, but
presumably something made up just to draw attention from the HN audience -- to
do with the ACA website as such.)

------
anigbrowl
I'm an economics nerd, but this is just simplistic partisan drivel.

